# Breed? BLRW?



## JeepGirl (May 21, 2019)

Just wondering what breeds I have here.
Bought hatching eggs and was told Blue laced Red Wyandottes but the dark one obviously looks different.
Pics aren't the best...sorry
TIA!


----------



## SA Farm (May 21, 2019)

The majority look like blrw. Not sure about the other...partridge, perhaps? Assuming it’s a Wyandotte.
Here’s one of my blrw for comparison.


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2019)

Cute chicks but I can’t tell a thing from chick fluff!


----------

